# Collarded Peckeries?



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

I saw A small herd of them last week in N M. there were about 10 of them. 1st time I ever saw A real live one.I know I miss spelled the name. No idea` as to the right spelling. I thought they were A interesting critter to watch when I saw them. Any one else ever see any?????????/


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

collared peckeries? Nope. I had that operation when I was just a baby.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Are they like a javelina? Peccary(spelling?)?


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes I think they are related . animals but not sure was just funny to see them on the side of the road thats all


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Never seen any of those in the flesh. Read about them and seen hunting shows about them. Get about 50 lbs dont they?


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

We have an infestation of javelina on the ranch I hunt on. They are very good at digging under fences...you can't hardly keep them out!

My son and I will be heading out that way for spring turkey hunting tomorrow. We'll see some, no doubt. They are so ugly, they are cute.


Tim


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

javelina or collared peccary are the same pretty much. they are strange creatures, have a friend that runs hunts for them in west texas & they can get mean. if they ever start that jaw popping, watch out. they average in the 50lb range for good males but can get bigger.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

WstTxLady said:


> javelina or collared peccary are the same pretty much.


That's my understanding. We had a lot of them in Arizona. I used to see them scurrying around the desert in small groups, sort of bumping into each other as the group wandered aimlessly. They say that javelina do that because they're nearsighted, although no one ever explained to me how they know that.

I knew a guy who had a few move-in under his home in the crawl space. He hated them. They chewed on his plastic drain pipes. They probably heard water running. He said he finally got rid of them, but I didn't ask any questions.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Can you eat those things? I saw on the Outdoor channel awhile back where a guy was hunting them with a Gamo airgun. Has to be one heck of a gun because I don't think anything shaped like a pig is going to be wimpy.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Some of the new air guns are awesome! Theyve got a few designs theyve cleanly taken bison with. Old FFG's had articles on javelina hunting in Arizona several times. They had recipes for wild hogs but Ive never ate any javelina.


----------



## Ol Tex (Oct 4, 2007)

Collared peccary/javalina...same animal. I've tasted the meat and found it to be way too musky/gamy for my taste, although I've known people who loved it. They can be dangerous and very unpredictable. South and West Texas has a lot of them.
John


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

on a side note airguns capable of killing large game have been around for centuries.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I hunted them twice in Texas. Never saw one. Sad.

A friend got a bunch one time and made sausage and said it was good.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

JJ Grandits said:


> Can you eat those things? I saw on the Outdoor channel awhile back where a guy was hunting them with a Gamo airgun. Has to be one heck of a gun because I don't think anything shaped like a pig is going to be wimpy.


yes you can eat them (very good eating), they do have a musk glad on their back behind the shoulder that should be avoided or it ruins the meat.

i believe all the counties in texas where you can hunt them, its a 2-per year limit on them also but they are expanding their range.


----------

